# 6-12-04 Cowan Muskies



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I wanted post this for you Muskie guys - 

First of all, I've never fished for Muskie in my life. On Saturday morning I took my Dad out on Cowan for a few hours of fishing. We used the public ramp by South Shore Marina. I crossed the lake and went into the large cove directly across from the marina. There are a lot of stumps and wood in there, so we were trying for bass & gills. I was pitching a medium size tube into the cover when I made a "bad" cast. I started to crank it in real fast to recast when out of nowhere a slender bodied Muskie came ripping through the water chasing my bait!  He chased it to about 5' from the boat and bam! He hit so hard he nearly jumped in the boat swirling water everywhere , but somehow he missed it  I'd say he was about 24'', which I know isn't all that large for a muskie....BUT -

I got so excited I started repeating my casts in earnest, just hoping he would reappear. No Luck  I've fished Cowan for the last 5 years pretty steady, but this was my first Muskie experience. I'm going to have to look into getting some proper equipment now!


----------



## Worm Drowner (Apr 5, 2004)

Pretty cool! I'm glad that muskies are finally turning up down there.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

That would be exciting Fish-N-Fool !! Cowan always produces a few nice ones a year. They stock around 900 a year there., with little pressure. CATKING


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2004)

My uncle got a 34" Muskie there last year.


----------



## Muskie/Hunter (Jun 20, 2004)

Once your Hooked your Hooked on it in the worst way.


----------

